# Do other NFs prefer to meet other NFs?



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

I feel comfortable and confident talking with other NFs because:
1) they usually actually get what I'm trying to say and can follow my train of thought 
2) they don't criticize and in general are accepting
3) I really appreciate expressive people and getting to hear what others have to say. Not all types will give me that, but NFs usually will.

NTs are nice too, but they can intimidate me. The SFs I know are pretty cool too. They love me even if they don't always get me, which is fine.


----------



## Tynen (Aug 26, 2013)

katzulli said:


> I definitely prefer other Ns, but I actually have a preference for Ts. I feel as if they give better advice because they don't let their emotions get in the way of what they know would be the logical thing to do. I've also noticed that they're a great deal more honest, they're less likely to tell "little white lies" to protect peoples' emotions. I admire in them what I lack in myself, and so we balance each other out.


I agree that a lot of the times NT will give better advice but I find that NF have more insights. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

Tynen said:


> I agree that a lot of the times NT will give better advice but I find that NF have more insights.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I agree with this.

The only problem that I have with NTs are that they can be rather blunt sometimes.


----------



## shedreamt (Nov 7, 2011)

I enjoy the company of NFs, the mentoring and intellectual guidance of NTs, and the action oriented style of SFs. I hope to marry an SFP because I recognize my own glaring inefficiency and would want to be with someone who was more comfortable with practical matters, but still quite warm and affectionate. There's something so sexy about sfps, too. I think growing up with a rather cold father turned me off to men who don't openly express their emotions in a way that is easily perceived by me.


----------



## Tynen (Aug 26, 2013)

Hanaseru said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> The only problem that I have with NTs are that they can be rather blunt sometimes.


I'm fine with blunt. Filtered through my Objective Ne


----------



## Polythene Pam (Oct 30, 2013)

I love other NFs. They get me.


----------



## question my existence (Sep 18, 2013)

I tend to gravitate toward fellow NF's and if I'm really comfortable, we go straight to deeper conversation or interrupt one another; lots of tangents involved.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Ahhhh, well, there's this phenomenon where if someone meets others and they relate to each other,they may proceed to characterize the other as an NF like themselves, so I wonder how much of this thread suffers from that bias (i.e.,when people don't connect, is there an tendency to label them non-NF? I bet in many cases yes)


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

I like NFs a lot but not any better than I like NTs and SFPs.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

I love meeting fellow NF's, in fact one of my friendship groups here in uni is almost uniformly NF with an SF and NT thrown in. 
My best friend is an ENTJ though. He can be extremely cocky though, without my 8 wing I 'd probably have never gotten close to him . He's great guy, but struggles with close connections I think. 

I honestly think I have friends of every type other than ISTJ. Even ESTP's are much easier to win other than them. While I'm on the topic, they get so much undeserved flack. I'd want to be ESTP/FP if I wasn't ENFP.


----------



## shedreamt (Nov 7, 2011)

lifefullofwords said:


> I like NFs a lot but not any better than I like NTs and SFPs.


I like how you put that.

People are so individual. There are myriad aspects of a human person that cannot be reduced by typing, or fit into a mold. When I got off of this forum and started spending more time out in the real world, I realized that there are ESFPs and ESFJs (and ENTJs, and so on and so forth) who have just as much to offer to me, and to the world, as NFs and NTs. :happy:

The elitism here in NF land is interesting. For being the most reflective and introspective of all the personality types, we sure can be obtuse about people.


----------



## Mils (Oct 16, 2010)

I prefer to meet SF's because I feel like they calm me down a bit.


----------



## dizzymeup (Nov 13, 2013)

ummm yes and also, enfps are highly sensitive people


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll admit I generally "hit it off" with other NFs fairly quickly as compared to other types, but that's mostly based on immediate similarities in general temperament. There are also plenty of NFs I don't get along with, which goes to show that not all NFs I get along well with initially turn into long-term friends. My best friend and sister is an SF. 

While it's true that people with similar temperaments tend to get along better than people with differing temperaments, be careful not to let that dictate who you invest in.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

I dislike being around a lot of sensors - ISTJ's and ISFJ's are ok though - and sometimes ESFJ's. I like NF's, I haven't spent much time with NT's to give a judgment.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

I like NFs and NTs equally. I find some NFs can be a little too obsessed with their own "values" and not very open-minded about things that don't fit in with their ideals, so that can be frustrating. But some NTs can be equally frustrating with their self-righteousness about the silliest things, lol.

I also like STs and SFs. Really, I like everyone, as long as they're fun and not creepy.


----------



## Elvish Lives (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, I'll go with the boring answer: I prefer to meet _healthy _people of many types. :tongue:

That said, yes, NFs are my natural compadres. We see the world in such a similar way that affinity between us is almost automatic. An unhealthy NF, though, can be a major pain in the ass. Darkside ENFPs are raging, egomaniacal asses, Darkside INFJs are brooding, know-it-all boors, Darkside ENFJs are pedantic dictators, and Darkside INFPs are self-absorbed little death pixies. Suffice it to say I have met plenty of other NFs with whom I wanted *nothing *to do. The connection I share with grounded, mature NFs, though, is deep to the point of profundity.

SFPs are some of my favorite people, but then again, they're pretty much everyone's favorite people, the Golden Retrievers of humanity.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

My bias lies with feeler types, or thinkers that are extra nice all the time. I can get along with SFs just as well so as long as we appreciate and/or understand each others perceptions. That being said, I notice I do seem to have that crazy awesome and often instant connection (I crave) toward other INFPs or ENFPs. We seem to get each other without having to make a strong effort to do so.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Cantarella said:


> I like NFs and NTs equally. I find some NFs can be a little too obsessed with their own "values" and not very open-minded about things that don't fit in with their ideals, so that can be frustrating. But some NTs can be equally frustrating with their self-righteousness about the silliest things, lol.
> 
> I also like STs and SFs. Really, I like everyone, as long as they're fun and not creepy.



It's hard to not be self-righteous when you're right.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Logics of Worlds said:


> It's hard to not be self-righteous when you're right.


It's totally unattractive though, haha. XD Unless someone's just blowing off steam in which case it doesn't bother me. But the average NT gloating usually sounds like this:

"In my case they're just stating the facts. I do look like the Arrow shirt man, I did lace up my skates professionally and I did do a fabulous job finishing my muffin." - 30 Rock

And yes, I know you're joking.  Cute.


----------

